# Sudden death at 3 weeks old?



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

We had 2 litters 3 weeks ago, of 9 boys and 8 girls. All seemed (and still appear to be) very healthy - weaning off mums well, drinking plenty, even trying out the wheel. All have bright eyes and are growing perfectly. However, one of the boys died suddenly this evening. I have no reason to suspect malnourishment or dehydration and he wasn't too small or too big and he was really active, so I'm just wondering what could have caused his death?

I have no reason to suspect infection as both mums and dad are healthy and around 6 months old now... but could it be possible and if so then how? just want to prevent further deaths.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

He could have just been too active maybe? There a number of things that could have gone wrong: choking, heart failure, aspiration, a genetic disease, or many other factors. Was he actually eating/drinking properly?


----------



## Bexszoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Most litters, even if hardly noticeable, have a runt. The runt is more susceptible to weak immune systems and other health complications. Could this mouse have been the runt?


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

I think he may have had a heart attack... he and his siblings come from two incredibly active parents!

Also, one of the mums died a week ago - she caught lice (was the only one) from the bedding we think just after bubbas were separated at 4 weeks. We think she might have had a reaction to the lice treatment the vets gave as she had a heart attack which showed the same slightly sucked in sides we found the boy with.


----------

